# Question about ACUs.



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

I recently discovered a pocket on my ACU jacket right on the forearm and don't know what it's for. It's on the forearm and has a little hole in the end, but the hole is purposely there. I'm just wondering if any of you guys know what it's for. I drew a relative picture on my arm just for the lack of time at the moment.


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure about the marks on your arm but you need to clean up your room... Grin.


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

SlobberToofTigger said:


> Not sure about the marks on your arm but you need to clean up your room... Grin.


Haha I knew that would come along. There's one dirty part in my room and I happened to take a picture with it in the back. Teenage Preppers Unite!


----------



## SlobberToofTigger (Dec 27, 2011)

Compared to what my room used to look like yours is spotless. But what I eventually learned is that when stuff hits the fan having a clean and well organized room/house means I know where everything I need is. AKA keeping things clean and organized is one of the most important parts of prepping.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Maybe a pen pocket. Uniform pockets have holes in the bottom to let water out.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

First, and this is just a guess, I believe that is where you put a woodland, marpat, flecktarn or other type of camo netting so when you are in digital camo ACU's you don't stick out like a flame in the night.

Second, it's a pen / pencil pocket. Seriously.


----------



## driftpin (Apr 27, 2013)

Sentry18 is right on the money if the pocket your explaining is this one.


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Here it is. Like I said there is a little hole in the bottom. I guess I should have said under forearm. But here is a picture of it:


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

first off, acus suck. i cant tell you how many of mine got holes in them while i was deployed, they rip way to easy. secondly thats a pocket for elbow pads that you can purchase they also have places for knee pads on the pants but those pads suck and arnt worth the money


----------



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

MDsapper said:


> first off, acus suck. i cant tell you how many of mine got holes in them while i was deployed, they rip way to easy. secondly thats a pocket for elbow pads that you can purchase they also have places for knee pads on the pants but those pads suck and arnt worth the money


Thank you, I have no idea how long I went without knowing what they were for!


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

glad i could help, you're better off getting the old woodland bdus, i was never able to tear a hole in those


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Take this ACU camo photo quiz: can you find the soldier in this picture? Hint: he is holding a black rifle. Still too hard to find him? Here is a second hint: he is in the center of the picture. I know, it's freaky how well digital camo ACU's blend into the environment.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Take this ACU camo photo quiz: can you find the soldier in this picture? Hint: he is holding a black rifle. Still too hard to find him? Here is a second hint: he is in the center of the picture. I know, it's freaky how well digital camo ACU's blend into the environment.


If the next deployment is to southern Wyoming, they will perfectly blend into the sagebrush!

I still have three sets of my old woodland pattern BDUs, a couple pair of OD fatigues, and somewhere I even have a set of the ancient AF sage green one-size-fits-all fatigues that I was issued in basic training.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I know, it's freaky how well digital camo ACU's blend into the environment.


Somebody....somewhere.... is writing software to pick up the pixels as easily as a smartphone reads a QR code. Laser scan/guided weapons, anyone?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I agree with Sentry. ACU is better known as I See You. It was designed for Kosovo urban fighting. Best way to test your camp is to take a black and white photo and see if you blend in. Then take a color one to further test it. 

Camp has to fit the environment you are in. Army is now testing new patterns. Remember also that in urban areas looking like a postman can be better than trying to look like a Ninja. GB


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

In my experience the ACU worked well in Afghanistan if you didn't wash it for several months and were being observed from 600+ meters away while stationary....that's about it though.


----------



## 08siboost (Jun 17, 2013)

Are you talking about the pocket to put in the thin elbow pads?


----------



## spregan (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm going to dress like a clown, they're going to be looking for people in ACUs.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

ABU'S and ACU'S SUCK. 
I wear ABU'S on a daily basis, and its nothing more then a pencil pusher uniform which drives me crazy because half the pockets I would need at work if I was on patrol or standing guard at a gate are covered up. Personally I'd find a better camo.
By 2018, all military services will be using the same cammo. Meaning it will be closer to what its been like in the past with the BDU'S and the DCU'S. Military stuff is great but I'd shy away from the using the blouse. Hate the damn thing.
Mulitcam is a great pattern, the Marine Cammo is a great pattern, BDU'S for where you live is a great pattern. Personally I'd just use the pants, and some boots, and a dark or light T-shirt. For regular tougher work. Have more boots then I need to. 

I'm going to close with. While Military Cammo is great especially the BDU, Multicam, and Marine Cammo. If you never raised your right hand and went to boot camp graduated from and served then you need to make careful not to make it sound like you did serve. Thats disrespectful, and dishonorable. Now if you want free gear, and uniforms, then when your 18, join the Guard. I've got one gorilla case full of free gear at my parents house, and I'm working on a second gorilla case now. 

Just my .02


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

About 6 yrs ago all the homeless people around here were given free military garb. They were selling it on the street cheap.


----------

